# what to bring 2 Japan? resell? import?



## dstephen

I'll be moving to Osaka from the USA with a relocation allowance. Am accustomed to expat life, so don't need to bring my personal popcorn popper, bicycle and laptop... so what CAN/should/might I ship to Japan as household goods that I can resell/trade once I'm here/there and be a bit of a capitalist-opportunist-entrepreneur? 

ps. I'm new to this forum
pps. Now I find I'm being transf to Saudi ARabia, not Japan, so I'll switch venues and ask the same Q on another board. Meanwhile, maybe others can use your suggestions here.

...toothpaste? why? does Japanese toothpaste taste like sushi or something?


----------



## Chester Banks

dstephen said:


> I'll be moving to Osaka from the USA with a relocation allowance. Am accustomed to expat life, so don't need to bring my personal popcorn popper, bicycle and laptop... so what CAN/should/might I ship to Japan as household goods that I can resell/trade once I'm here/there and be a bit of a capitalist-opportunist-entrepreneur?
> 
> ps. I'm new to this forum


Toothpaste!


----------

